# Applying for a review of a negative skills assessment for 222311



## Inderjeet (Dec 28, 2013)

Kindly advise me the chances of success for a negative assessment from Vetassess?

I have applied for reassessment for Financial Investment Adviser 222311.


----------



## bachan1979 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi inderjeet

Same issue was with me 3 months ago. So I go for reassessment independently & still waiting for outcome from vetassess for Customer Service Manager.


----------



## Inderjeet (Dec 28, 2013)

Do u have any idea for how much time does Vetassess take for reassessment result?


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Inderjeet said:


> Kindly advise me the chances of success for a negative assessment from Vetassess?
> 
> I have applied for reassessment for Financial Investment Adviser 222311.


As per VET the reassessment can take upto 8 weeks but I have seen cases which takes longer too. If you go for reassessment your case will be handed over to a different case officer with revised documents you have submitted to support your claim. The chances of outcome varies from case to case. Most people i have come across go for reassessment due to error by an agent, in such case if you have enough evidence to support your claim you may get a positive outcome.

Why did you get negative outcome? What was the reason given by your CO for it? May be you can share your background too, if you don't mind.

Thanks

Manan


----------



## bachan1979 (Sep 18, 2014)

I agree with manan. They took around 8 weeks for whole process.

I filed reassessement without an agent. I consult one of my friend's (immigration agent), he guide me about documents/evidence & I post to vetassess. Documents reached on 15th Sept. Now my process is going on. I don't know when would mail arrives in my inbox.

Looking forward for positive outcome.


----------



## Inderjeet (Dec 28, 2013)

it has already been 10 weeks,but no response from Vetassess.


----------



## Inderjeet (Dec 28, 2013)

My assessment result was:-

1. Bachelor of Commerce 
Field of study Advanced Accounting and Auditing is not
highly relevant.
2. Master of Business Administration, India is at
the required level.
Field of study Business Administration is not highly
relevant.
Country of employment: India
Employment assessed: **** Bank Ltd 
The employment ****** does
not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as
• the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the
nominated occupation


----------



## bachan1979 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dear Inderjeet, I can say only that think positive......This time you will get positive outcome........Don't worry bros


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Inderjeet said:


> Kindly advise me the chances of success for a negative assessment from Vetassess?
> 
> I have applied for reassessment for Financial Investment Adviser 222311.


Are you a banker? They generally does not assess bankers for investment advisors


----------



## Inderjeet (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes,they do assess bankers.My colleague in my bank got a +ve assessment for the same occupation & is scheduled to immigrate in December this year.


----------



## Inderjeet (Dec 28, 2013)

Ya Bachan1979,lets hope for the best.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Inderjeet said:


> Ya Bachan1979,lets hope for the best.


Have already applied for re-assessment?

Manan


----------



## rohan1232 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi inderjeet I have a very similar profile as you.. Thinking of applying now..where do you stand in terms of the re assessment?


----------



## rajsunda (Aug 3, 2016)

Inderjeet said:


> Yes,they do assess bankers.My colleague in my bank got a +ve assessment for the same occupation & is scheduled to immigrate in December this year.


 what wad final result ..i too hv same profile


----------



## saurabh2901 (Mar 3, 2018)

Inderjeet said:


> Kindly advise me the chances of success for a negative assessment from Vetassess?
> 
> I have applied for reassessment for Financial Investment Adviser 222311.


Hi Inderjeet,

I know its a very old tread, but now I am in a same boat. Just Wanted to know what was the outcome for you years back?

Appreciate your help!


----------

